
Amazon interviews are using programming tests that watch you - crooked-v
This is something that I&#x27;ve seen come up on HN before [1], and something that people working at Amazon have said on here will be changed. From personal experience, I can say that it hasn&#x27;t. My contact with an internal recruiter for a new AWS team led to an assessment test run by PAN [2], requiring use of a webcam.<p>I haven&#x27;t gone through with it yet, and haven&#x27;t decided if I will. That recruiter didn&#x27;t even try to offer an alternative when I expressed my discomfort at the idea, which doesn&#x27;t seem to bode well for any work experience that would follow it.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13130865
[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.panpowered.com
======
raviojha
I work in assessment industry and taking candidate snapshots or recording
their actions during the assessment, with the candidate's permission, is a
very common practice. Platforms like HackerRank, HackerEarth, Codility, etc,
all do that.

The problem is, companies were initially comfortable with no such feature to
record candidate actions (snapshots/videos), candidates however started
cheating in dozens of ways and eventually get rejected when they are
shortlisted for the first F2F interview after initial screening. Some
candidates can't even explain how they scored well in screening test.

Due to that, companies became insecure and are now asking for features for
proctoring the assessment. Things are never one-sided.

~~~
crooked-v
There are plenty of ways to verify for identity and skill level that don't
come with the automatic implication of dishonesty. For example, even exactly
the same test could be done using a testing center... such as those physical
testing locations administered by PAN, one of which I visited once upon a time
as part of a job application in a different field.

------
jaxn
Dang, I was thinking the test "watched" you in terms of typing speed to infer
thought process or something.

